# BJJ in Phoenix



## Rascuache (Feb 19, 2005)

Hi, I am new to this forum, as well as martial arts all together.  I have been interested in Brazilian Jiu Jitsu though ever since I watched Royce Gracie's early fights in the UFC.  I am a short guy 5'4-5'5, and about 125-130lb, and I think this MA would be good for me.  I am really motivated to get into a MA to gain confidence, cardio, strength, and some discipline.  I have looked into some BJJ places in Phoenix and some that I have come up with are as follows....



http://www.teammegaton.net/
The gym is run by Wellington "Megaton" Dias, and he probably is the best instructor by far in my area, based on his credentials..

http://www.defendu.com/gracie.htm
This gym is part of the Relson Gracie Association, and is closer to my home than Team Megaton is.  The instructors' although not blackbelts, have some good backgrounds having worked with the Gracies'...

http://www.azcombatsports.com/azcs/
This gym's Jiu Jitsu instructor is Gustavo Dantas 2x world champion.  Seems like a pretty nice gym from the website as well...I'm sure it's pricey though, no price given on the website...

If possible I would like to know what to look for in a good gym, and give me some comments on which gym you would think would be the best.  If anyone knows of good gyms other than these in Phoenix please reply...

Thank You


----------



## arnisador (Nov 26, 2005)

My BJJ instructor is under Megaton! He's great.


----------



## kenpochad (Nov 26, 2005)

I train with a guy that has his black with Gustavo Dantas he use to train with Megaton he said that there both good guys


----------

